# Lifan generator stopped generating during use



## Mr.Disprosium (Dec 7, 2019)

My 3000 watt lifan generator randomly stopped producing power while I was using it. I estimate I was using about 1000 watts. There was a ps4, computer with 300 watt psu at idle, 3 phones, 3 lights, and a 50 inch smart TV. I tried to flash it with 2 methods, starting it and plugging a 12 volt battery into the brushes, and plugging a battery into the ac power plug while it was running (not sure how bright of an idea that was, I found it online and people said it worked, I also matched positive with hot and negative with neutral). I need to know what could have possible went wrong.


----------



## Mr.Disprosium (Dec 7, 2019)

Also the generator is my main power source and I have been using it daily, it probably has about 1800-2000 hours


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

With that many operational hours, my first guess is that the AVR or capacitor (whichever it uses for voltage regulation) has failed. If you can provide the actual full model number, that would assist in diagnosing it or at least finding the correct replacement parts.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 2, 2018)

Mr.Disprosium said:


> My 3000 watt lifan generator randomly stopped producing power while I was using it. I estimate I was using about 1000 watts. There was a ps4, computer with 300 watt psu at idle, 3 phones, 3 lights, and a 50 inch smart TV. I tried to flash it with 2 methods, starting it and plugging a 12 volt battery into the brushes, and plugging a battery into the ac power plug while it was running (not sure how bright of an idea that was, I found it online and people said it worked, I also matched positive with hot and negative with neutral). I need to know what could have possible went wrong.


Interesting screen name. Semiconductor or lighting industry? Sorry for the off topic.

They make essentially two different types - a normal engine driven generator and "inverter generators" like a honda 2000 / 3000 series.

Which type do you have?


----------



## Mr.Disprosium (Dec 7, 2019)

I will get a new avr for it and lifan is the brand name, it is a motor driven generator


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Mr.Disprosium said:


> I will get a new avr for it and lifan is the brand name, it is a motor driven generator


 Again, providing us with the actual, full model number MIGHT save you some money by avoiding needless part-swapping. We understand that there's an internal combustion engine providing the rotational power; @HarryN was inquiring about the electricity generating end of the unit. Lifan produces quite a number of different models of both types of gensets (conventional & inverter).


----------

